# Kleine Blätter erstellen



## dennis-sauer (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne ein paar kleine Blätter erstellen siehe -> http://www.elelec.com/home/index.htm (Wie die Navigation). Diese sind dort natürlich geflasht, allerdings weiß ich nicht wirklich mit welchem Programm ich diese erstellen kann, vor allem, weil ja noch die Mathekästchen zu sehen sind habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung womit am besten! Vielleicht hat auch jemand von euch schonmal ein solches Tutorial gefunden, meine Suche hat bisher nichts ergeben.

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Duddle (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du das ganze in PS nachbauen willst, nicht in Flash.

Schritt-für-Schrit -Tutorial für's engl. Photoshop:

1. Neues Dokument
2. Auswahl erstellen (so groß wie das Blatt) und mit weiß füllen
3. Select - Modify - Smooth
4. Auswahl invertieren
5. Linke obere und rechte untere Ecke von der Selektion abziehen
6. Entf. drücken
7. Neue Auswahl, recht breit, nicht sehr hoch
8. Select - Transform Selection
9. Auswahl um 45 Grad drehen
10. Auswahl über die umzuknickende Ecke bringen, dann Ausschneiden
11. Neuer Layer, dann Einfügen
12. Geschnittene Ecke drehen und positionieren
13. Ebenenstil (Layer Style) von der Blatt-Ebene anpassen:
- Stroke (Umrandung): 1px, grün
- Drop Shadow (Schlagschatten): gleiches grün, Distance 3, Size 0
- Gradient Overlay (Verlaufsüberlagerung o.ä.): weiß -> helleres grün
14. Layer Style kopieren (Rechtsklick -> Copy Layer Style), im Eck-Layer einfügen (Paste Layer Style) und anpassen:
- Drop Shadow weg
- Verlauf etwas dunkler machen und mglw. Skalierung anpassen
15. Neues Dokument (10x10 px mit transparentem Hintergrund)
16. Eine schwarze Pixelreihe oben, eine links, dann Strg+A und Edit - Define Pattern
17. Dieses Dokument schließen, zurück in's Schreibblatt.psd
18. Neue Ebene
19. Edit - Fill... - Use: Pattern, dein eben erstelltes Muster auswählen, OK
20. Strg + Klick auf Blatt-Ebene, dann Layer - Add Layer Mask - Reveal Selection
21. Nochmal den Ebenenstil auf die Gitter-Ebene anwenden und anpassen:
- Stroke weg
- Drop Shadow weg
- Verlauf etwas variieren
- unter Umständen noch ein Color Overlay (Farbüberlagerung) mit einem dunklen Grün auf 50% Opacity
22. Text einfügen
23. Speichern

Ergebnis siehe unten

Bestimmt nicht die beste Methode, aber sie funktioniert. 


Ciao,
Duddle


----------



## dennis-sauer (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wow super, vielen Dank für deine Mühe - Hab mich schon recht weit vorgearbeiter, aber hättest vielleicht die *.psd Datei für mich - oder kannst mir die auf irgendeinem Weg zukommen lassen? Wär super nett, dann könnt ich mir ein paar Kleinigkeiten genauer angucken. Deine Vermutung mit Photoshop war schon ganz richtig ;-)

Vielen Dank

Dennis


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Nur für mich zur Info: Warum sollte Duddle Dir die psd-Datei zuschicken,
nach dieser ausführlichen und sehr guten Anleitung? Wenn Du Dir die
paar Kleinigkeiten anschauen willst, kannst Du doch auch das Blatt
nach o.g. Anleitung bauen und selbst nach den Kleinigkeiten schauen..

Selber machen ist die Devise, sonst hätte er sich das Erklären auch sparen können...


----------



## dennis-sauer (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

mein Gott ich verstehe echt nicht, warum es hier immer wieder Leute geben muss, die etwas auszusetzen haben? Außerdem habe ich mir das durchgelesen aber nicht alles so genau hinbekommen, ich hab nunmal nicht die Zeit, mich so großartig in Photoshop einzuarbeiten! Was ist daran auch verwerflich? Anhand der Datei kann ich die Schritte aber besser nachverfolgen! 

Dennis


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Mai 2005)

dennis-sauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab nunmal nicht die Zeit, mich so großartig in Photoshop einzuarbeiten!


Warum kaufst Du Dir ein sündhaft teures Programm, wenn Du nicht gewillt bist,
Dir schon bereits haarklein und sehr detailliert Beschriebenes nachzubauen?
in der Zeit, wo Du auf eine Email wartest, könntest Du das längst nachgebaut haben,
so schwer ist das nach dieser Anleitung nicht.



			
				dennis-sauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anhand der Datei kann ich die Schritte aber besser nachverfolgen!


Ach ja? Also wenn ich ne *.psd-Datei bekomme, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was 
der Autor da fabriziert hat (sofern er keine Protokoll-Datei mitschickt)..
Außerdem: Was erwartest Du anders zu erfahren als was er geschrieben hat?

Naja, war ja auch nur ein Einwand meinerseits - ist Euer Ding, was ihr draus macht.
Und Unterstellen wollte ich niemandem etwas...


----------



## AKrebs70 (31. Mai 2005)

Richtig Markus!

Es heist ja auch schließlich User helfen User und nicht User machen die Arbeit für euch!
Und wie ich sehe hat Duddle schon sich sehr viel Mühe gemacht dir das zu erklähren!


----------



## dennis-sauer (1. Juni 2005)

Naja also ich muss ja schon sagen, dass es bis heute hier immer Spaß gemacht hab - es gibt aber immer wieder diese Querolanten! Ich weiß echt nicht wo euer Problem  liegt!? Und ja die Anleitung war super und die Anleitung zusammen mit der Datei ist noch viel besser - ihr bekommt doch von nem Film auch mehr mit, wenn ihr ihn sehen und hören könnt oder irre ich mich? Sorry aber ich finds lächerlich!


----------



## Milur (1. Juni 2005)

Naja. ich seh die Sache so:
Bei allen Hilfen und Anleitungen steht der Lerneffekt doch im Vordergrund.
Wenn man sich mit einem graphischen "Problem" auseinander setzt, dann
behält man von der Sache viel mehr für die Zukunft.
Dazu kommt noch, dass hier viele nach Hilfe quäken und nur zu faul sind, etwas selbst zu machen. Und das ist ja nicht Sinn der ganzen Sache.
Wenn jemand wie du einfach gerne noch das Anschauungsmaterial zum besseren Verständnis braucht, dann ist das ja vollkommen in Ordnung, aber es gibt halt solche und solche.
Und deshalb hat es sich in vielen Foren eben so etabliert, dass man HIlfestellungen gibt, aber eben keine Dateien.

Deahlb nicht gleich aufregen, und vor allem nicht bevor Duddle was dazu gesagt hat...

immer easy jungs und mädels

greetz


----------



## Duddle (1. Juni 2005)

long story short:

Ich hab ihm die Datei geschickt.

Mir persönlich hilft es auch weiter, wenn ich NACHDEM ich etwas selbst nachvollzogen hab nocheinmal mit der Originaldatei zu vergleichen um vielleicht doch noch den ein oder anderen Tweak rauszufinden.
Ob Dennis das jetzt gemacht hat oder nicht, kann mir im Endeffekt egal sein.
Er muss ja selbst wissen, ob er einen Lerneffekt erzielen will oder nicht *schulterzuck*

Damit sollte das Thema aber erledigt sein.
@Dennis: Rechts unter dem letzten Beitrag gibt es einen Knopf mit "Status: nicht erledigt", da kannste mal draufdrücken.


Duddle


----------

